# stark parks



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

fyi to all outdoor groups that includes fishing tournaments. Stark Parks is now charging a fee to have a event at Deer Creek and Walborn res.$100 out of county $50 in county a day! this fee is for the use of public lands for private clubs, hosting events that have the potential to displace the general public. Any such event, which would include fishing tournaments, will be charged this fee.Give Me A Break!!!!!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i for 1 will not pay it. do they charge the horse back riders at walborn? they even keep a parking space for them. its anouther goverment ripp off. with them now charging that should end thier chances at federal grants.


----------

